# Sending GUI & Remote Control Suggestions to DISH 922 Engineers



## garygaryj (Dec 28, 2007)

Unless there is a better method already established (can't find one,) I've been working with Dish Support to develop a pathway to at least have them send 'solid customer suggestions' for 922 screens and remote control improvements.

I do have some participation, and would like to send a small document to them next Wednesday evening. I've started it, and have attached the Draft 1.0 version of the PDF, with my first idea regarding Closed Captioning on/off toggle. It is to give you an idea of what kind of document could be sent.

It's a great box - but can be even better in some regards. If you have a suggestion to add to this document, I am willing to consolidate them into one place. I am open to suggestions for the GUI or remote control buttons, or suggestions on presentation, my CC idea, and I'm open to any other comments as well.

On the D*TV side, there is 'Cutting Edge' and many opportunities to contribute ideas to the DirecTV engineers. At DISH for the 922, there may not be as collaborative an environment ... yet. Should we give it a try?

Attaching Final Document on 6/23/11. Sent to DISH.
Will let you know whether there is any success with this method.


----------



## komondor (Jul 23, 2011)

One change i would like to see for all of dish is getting rid of the channel number sort and just sort by name.

trying to find channels is a real pain just a simple name sort would seem to be so simple and obvious to me. Want Food network just scroll to the F's Sundance channel go to S

it would also get rid of the confusion when the same channel is in more that one place


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

komondor said:


> One change i would like to see for all of dish is getting rid of the channel number sort and just sort by name.
> 
> trying to find channels is a real pain just a simple name sort would seem to be so simple and obvious to me. Want Food network just scroll to the F's Sundance channel go to S


Only if this was an option. I like the channel # sort myself.

Dish would also have to store full names of channels, because those 4-5 letter abbreviations might not sort the channels the way you would expect them to be sorted.



komondor said:


> it would also get rid of the confusion when the same channel is in more that one place


Perhaps... but it would add the confusion of HBO being 5+ times in a row when sorted by name all together... at least the #s are spread out so you don't see the half dozen channels of the same name all right next to each other.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

We've been asking for an easy way to toggle closed captions on/off for years. Our suggestions seem to fall on deaf ears...no pun intended.


----------



## garygaryj (Dec 28, 2007)

I hear you! Indeed. 

It seems as though there is almost no contact that Dish has supplied to the design and engineering teams, other than the Dish Internet Response Team. And they are not very close to the engineering team.

I've not given up, and I think we need to see people who are willing to work hard at establishing a healthy relationship. I'm going to guess that they used to have a good relationship with customers until they got some disappointing and very negative feedback on this or that. I'm just guessing, but I'm thinking they feel they don't have the time to weed through contacts from the many.

That is why I have suggested a method of gathering together the best ideas from the main 922 Forums, and submitting them as finished packages. I haven't heard much of anything back on the one submitted with a few initial "easy-to-do" suggestions, but I do know it was delivered. I'm hoping it was read.


----------

